# Water based Polyurethane over BLO & beeswax?



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Was wondering if WB poly can be used as a top coat over BLO/beeswax?

I've researched it online and all I got was conflicting "facts"...so, if anyone has ever successfully tried this, any help will be much appreciated..

MMW

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nope, water base is not compatible with beeswax to my knowledge. I've gone over beeswax on furniture with lacquer based products.


----------

